# Martial Artist for Christ



## Bob White (Mar 6, 2004)

Bob Mitchell. a first generation black belt, organized a great evening at Calvery Church in Santa Ana, Ca. There were excellent demonstrations by "The Power Team",Ted Tabura, The Sahagun Family, Linda Puglisse, David Brock, Eric Lee, and many more. The evening also included special guests like Chuck Norris, Bob Wall, Howard Jackson, Chris Romero,and other long time friends.
Between the demonstrations different speakers came up to give their testimony. I was very happy to listen to Chuck Norris tell of his walk with the Lord. Chuck Norris continues to be a man I truly respect.
At the end of the night over 20 people came forward to dedicate their lives to Christ. Raul Rees led the closing prayer. 
I want to congratulate Mr. Mitchell on a great evening
for kenpo but more important for dedicating the night to our Lord Jesus Christ.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 6, 2004)

Awesome...I wish I knew more Christian Martial Artists personally. I only know some on here. Not too many in my life. Wish we could to that around here.

There is a pastor in Miami(FL) that teaches ATA TKD and he's a 6th degree. Man, that's cool.


----------



## Ender (Mar 6, 2004)

Bob White said:
			
		

> Bob Mitchell. a first generation black belt, organized a great evening at Calvery Church in Santa Ana, Ca. There were excellent demonstrations by "The Power Team",Ted Tabura, The Sahagun Family, Linda Puglisse, David Brock, Eric Lee, and many more. The evening also included special guests like Chuck Norris, Bob Wall, Howard Jackson, Chris Romero,and other long time friends.
> Between the demonstrations different speakers came up to give their testimony. I was very happy to listen to Chuck Norris tell of his walk with the Lord. Chuck Norris continues to be a man I truly respect.
> At the end of the night over 20 people came forward to dedicate their lives to Christ. Raul Rees led the closing prayer.
> I want to congratulate Mr. Mitchell on a great evening
> ...



I would have liked to have seen that. Raul Reis was our pastor for a great number of years.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Mar 6, 2004)

I think it's great that many people incorperate their Martial arts with Christianity(not for me).One of the largest and oldest (30+ yrs)MA schools in Tennessse is 10 miles away from here.It's called "Fire and Water" . It's a Preying Mantis Shoalin Kung Fu,Aikito and Kickboxing school lead by Master David Collins.Those of you who mix your spirituality with martial arts should visit them sometime.Master Collins is one super guy.


----------



## Quick Sand (Mar 6, 2004)

You might also be interessed in this then. 

http://www.kicksforchrist.com

I really know anything about them but I happened across the site last year while surfing the net.


----------

